# Paintathon and Open category results



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok folks, the results are in for the paintathon and Open Category sessions and they are:

The Wraithlord: Open Category

Osharan: Paintathon

You can check out the entries at the following threads:


Paintathon Voting

Open Category Voting


Also, the next sessions of each will be starting on Jan 7th so please take the time to enter something in either one of your choice, or both if you wish, for the next session. We here at Heresy Online would like to make this a continual draw for folks to show off their talents and improvements for all to see. Thanks to those who entered and welcome to those joining in the next sessions.


----------

